# xfree bei update "zerschossen"!? HILFE!

## slick

Habe vor kurzem ein paket ermerge wollen und dabei wurde mein lauffähiges (=kde lief einwandfrei) xfree-4.3.0-r? upgedatet auf 4.3.0-r3. Nun funzt nix mehr. Der Kernel und die XFreeConfig sind die gleichen. Woran könntes liegen. Fehlerlog folgt...

Ist auf einem Laptop (geric*m) mit SIS-Grafik.

Downgrade auf 4.3.0-r2 scheint bisher keinen Erfolg zu bringen

Ich will mein X zurück!

mfg Slick

---

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 27 October 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Oct 28 21:08:04 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "moni"

(**) |   |-->Device "siskarte"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc102"

(**) XKB: model: "pc102"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "de"

(**) XKB: variant: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/ [... gekürzt]"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8001003c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0630 card 0000,0000 rev 31 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 1039,5513 card 1039,5513 rev d0 class 01,01,80 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0008 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 1039,0900 card 1584,5002 rev 82 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1039,7001 rev 07 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:3: chip 1039,7001 card 1039,7000 rev 07 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:4: chip 1039,7018 card 1584,5002 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:6: chip 1039,7013 card 1584,4003 rev a0 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0001 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1217,6872 card 0001,0000 rev 05 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1039,6300 card 1584,5002 rev 31 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcfc00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000003 (0x4) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS630 GUI Accelerator+3D rev 49, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdfee0000/17, I/O @ 0xac80/7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfff0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdffe0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdffd0000 - 0xdffd0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdffc0000 - 0xdffc0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ac80 - 0x0000acff (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfff0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdffe0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdffd0000 - 0xdffd0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdffc0000 - 0xdffc0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ac80 - 0x0000acff (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfff0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdffe0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdffd0000 - 0xdffd0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdffc0000 - 0xdffc0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ac80 - 0x0000acff (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o

(II) Module sis: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.7.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

   SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

   SIS315PRO, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/661FX/M661FX/740/741,

   SIS330(Xabre), SIS760

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset SIS630/730 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfff0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdffe0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdffd0000 - 0xdffd0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdffc0000 - 0xdffc0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ac80 - 0x0000acff (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfff0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdffe0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdffd0000 - 0xdffd0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdffc0000 - 0xdffc0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ac80 - 0x0000acff (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) SIS(0): SiS driver (2003/10/13-1) by Thomas Winischhofer <thomas@winischhofer.net>

(II) SIS(0): Compiled for XFree86 4.3.0.0

(II) SIS(0): See http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsisvga.shtml for documentation and updates

(--) SIS(0): This adapter is primary display adapter

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) SIS(0): sisfb not found

(--) SIS(0): Relocated IO registers at 0xAC80

(**) SIS(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) SIS(0): RGB weight 888

(==) SIS(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) SIS(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) SIS(0): Video BIOS version "test.50" found at 0xc0000

(==) SIS(0): Using HW cursor

(==) SIS(0): Color HW cursor is disabled

(==) SIS(0): TurboQueue enabled

(II) SIS(0): Hotkey display switching is disabled

(II) SIS(0): WARNING: Using the Hotkey might freeze your machine, regardless

(II) SIS(0):    whether enabled or disabled. This is no driver bug.

(==) SIS(0): SiSCtrl utility interface is disabled

(==) SIS(0): CRT1 gamma correction is enabled

(==) SIS(0): Usage of built-in modes is enabled

(==) SIS(0): DRI enabled

(--) SIS(0): Video ROM data usage is enabled

(--) SIS(0): Shared Memory Area is on DIMM0

(--) SIS(0): DRAM type: SDR SDRAM

(--) SIS(0): Memory clock: 133.634 MHz

(--) SIS(0): (Adapter assumes MCLK being 133 Mhz)

(--) SIS(0): DRAM bus width: 64 bit

(--) SIS(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) SIS(0): MMIO registers at 0xDFEE0000

(--) SIS(0): VideoRAM: 32768 KB

(II) SIS(0): Using 32252K of framebuffer memory

(--) SIS(0): Hardware supports two video overlays

(--) SIS(0): Detected LVDS transmitter (Bridge type 2)

(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD/Plasma panel (1024x768, type 14, non-expanding, RGB18)

(--) SIS(0): No CRT1 (VGA) connection detected

(--) SIS(0): Memory bandwidth at 32 bpp is 267.268 MHz

(--) SIS(0): Detected LCD PanelDelayCompensation 4

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) SIS(0): CRT2 DDC probing failed

(==) SIS(0): Min pixel clock is 12 MHz

(--) SIS(0): Max pixel clock is 185 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes

(II) SIS(0): "Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode

(II) SIS(0): is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.

(II) SIS(0): moni: Using hsync range of 31.50-48.50 kHz

(II) SIS(0): moni: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 185.45 MHz

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "720x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "720x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x600" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "800x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1024x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x720" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "848x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "848x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "856x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "856x480" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1280x768" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "768x576" (unknown reason)

(II) SIS(0): Not using default mode "1360x1024" (unknown reason)

(--) SIS(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.1 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.15  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "800x600"   39.97  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.1 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 59.7 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.06  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.1 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.06  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.6 MHz, 48.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.57  512 528 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "400x300"   19.98  400 416 480 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SIS(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.5 MHz, 31.3 kHz, 60.7 Hz (D)

(II) SIS(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.53  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 258 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(==) SIS(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) SIS(0): Accel enabled

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfff0000 - 0xdfff0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xdffe0000 - 0xdffe0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdffd0000 - 0xdffd0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdffc0000 - 0xdffc0fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [17] 0   0   0x0000ac80 - 0x0000acff (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ac80 - 0x0000acff (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [26] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) SIS(0): initializing int10

(II) SIS(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SIS(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32768 kB

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM: SiS

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 630

(II) SIS(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: test.50

(II) SIS(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0xa900

(--) SIS(0): Previous video mode (83) invalid, using BIOS scratch (03)

(II) SIS(0): Setting standard mode 0x64

(II) SIS(0): Frame Buffer From (0,0) To (1024,8061)

(II) SIS(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) SIS(0): Backing store disabled

(==) SIS(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) SIS(0): Using SiS300/315/330 series HW Xv

(II) SIS(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Required symbol GlxSetVisualConfigs from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o is unresolved!

Fatal server error:

Some required symbols were unresolved

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

(II) SIS(0): Restoring by setting old mode 0x03

```

----------

## Donnergurgler

Das Gleiche bei mir   :Sad: 

Jens

----------

## slick

Ich glaube ich habe da was gefunden:

Über den Artikel https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=76247 kam ich zum Bugreport https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23804 wo ein Workaround für den Fehler beschreiben ist (ganz unten)

bin am kernel neu compileren... morgen mehr...

mfg Slick

----------

## Dr_Ompaa

Ich hab auch ne SiS und benutz grad linux 2.6-test9 und Xfree 4.3.99-14 ... du musst dir auf jedenfall die neuesten SiS Framebuffer sourcen von winischhofer.net holen und deinen Kernel damit updaten. Danach wie dort beschrieben Kernel OHNE DRM kompilieren und dann:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" VIDEO_CARDS="sis" emerge xfree-drm

Hope it helps   :Wink: 

----------

## slick

hmm... nach deiner Anleitung grad gemacht. 

Gleiche Fehlermeldung!    :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

bei 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" VIDEO_CARDS="sis" emerge xfree-drm 
```

 installiert er mir xfree-4.3.0-r3 und xfree-drm... ist doch korrekt oder?

Kernel gentoo-r8

Hat hier sonst noch jemand eine Idee??? *VERZWEIFELTSCHREI*

----------

## slick

HAAA! Ich habs...   :Very Happy: 

Nach der Methode "try and error" habe ich bissl rumgespielt. Und siehe da... snachdem ich in der XF86Config in der Section modules den Kommentar vor load "dri" entfernt hatte gings... kann jetzt nicht sagen ob dafür die obige Anleitung notwendig war weil ich vorher diese Methode nicht probiert habe, aber so gehts anscheinend. 

Kann mir jemand sagen obs nur an dem Kommentar gelegen haben könnte (und ich mir den framebuffer (s.o.) hätte sparen können)?

mfg Slick

----------

## siliconburner

wird wohl an dem kommentar gelegen haben, bei nvidia karten musses auch so gemacht werden, dad dri selbständig geladen wird

----------

